# Abu Dhabi is it for us



## steve_s (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi All
I know I have previously posted as wishing to move to Portugal, but I have been approached by a company in Abu Dhabi asking if I would be interested in working with them.
If they offered the post it would be a family move, my wife, daughter (aged12) and my dog.
Can anyone give me some guide lines on the pro's and con's, lifestyle etc.
Any contributions would be greatfully received.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Your life style will very much depend on the income you will be on (basic and allowances). Rent is expensive as are school fees. If are willing to share details of what you are being offered, either Geordie Armani or I can tell you if it is likely to be enough. 

Abu Dhabi is more low-key than Dubai, but it is expanding rapidly. Don't forget that the climate is nothing like Portugal - it gets VERY hot in the summer although everything is air-conditioned.


----------



## steve_s (Jan 28, 2008)

Many thanks
Details of the "package" have not been gone into yet. comparable positions are offering £40k plus allowances.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

it's the allowances we need to know!


----------



## steve_s (Jan 28, 2008)

Geordie Armani said:


> it's the allowances we need to know!


Early stages of negotiation yet, will post as soon as I know.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

great, get as much as you can!


----------



## steve_s (Jan 28, 2008)

Well here are the figures, how do you think it looks.

Salary 198600 Housing 144000 utilities 6000 transport 24000
phone 6000 education 30000 furniture allowance 20000
shipping allowance to UAE 15000 plus 30 days paid holiday


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Well done! the basic could be a bit higher if you can push them, but the rest seems great! you might have to contribute to school - fees for my daughter school for that age are coming in at 32,000 dhs. Not sure about school prices in Abu Dhabi though. 144,000 should get you an apartment? are you ok with that?


----------



## steve_s (Jan 28, 2008)

I agree with you on the basic, after over 30 years experience in aviation I would have thought they could do better, will just have to give them a prod and see what happens.
The one school we were looking at for my daughter was 45K per annum, I dont mind paying the extra but I work to live not vice versa. Also an apartment would be no good, my dog would be going with us, so we would need a garden. A lot to ask I know but if your prepared to commit it has to be worth it.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

I am out of touch on villa prices in AD as I don't live there. A 3 bed villa here would cost in the region of 180,000 Dhs. There is a shortage of villas in AD, so I would imagine a bit more money there. Check out house prices at Gulf News.com. Or search for AD real estate. Back to the drawing board!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

GA has covered most things, but one thing to watch is the wording of holidays in a contract. A figure of 30 days can also include weekends, so a two week holiday can be 12 days holiday at least.


----------



## steve_s (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for all of your contributions. I approached the company concerned to negotiate a better basic salary. Unfortunately they did not bother to respond, their loss, not mine. Once again thank you all.


----------

